# Taking our car to cyprus



## angeletta50 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, Gina here, 

Hubby John & I want to spend the winter months in our apartment in Peyia, Paphos and would like to take our car for the period. Intended to drive down to either Italy or Greece and ferry over, but the ferries seem not to be running. Has anyone does this before and can help. 

Also, will we pay any taxes to bring the car in for a short period (no longer than six months October to March) and then take it out again back to France.

Hope to hear soon.

Gina A.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Gina, 
I vaguely remember hearing that the company who ran the ferries went out of business.... but its just a feeling, don't hold me to it!

We went on a cruise around the Greek Islands with Louis Cruises last year. They carried cars from Pireaus (Athens) in the hold. You could look at see what they have on their website.

I am not sure what importation charges there would be. You should be able to get a permit that will allow you to drive the car here for up to 183 days before it would have to into a bonded warehouse. I know its probably not what you are thinking of doing but you import and can keep a car here for several years, drive it for the permitted number of days per year, just taking it in and out of a bonded warehouse. I think you just pay the storage charges but I haven't done it myself so I don't know the details. Maybe someone else can help?


----------



## angeletta50 (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info on the bonded wharehouse, I didn't know you could do that. The ferries deffinately don't run any more. Someone else told me that you can use the freight system from Italy or Greece so we are going to investigate. All told, getting ourselves and a vehicle to Cyprus seems a very expensive option.

Do you have any contacts for hiring a car at a reasonable price? We have been quoted 12 Euro a day which makes it 2190 Euros for six months. It might be less expensive to buy a car out there. 

Your thoughts would be appreciated.

Many thanks.
Gina A.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Have you considered shipping the car over on a RoRo ferry from England? I have heard you can ship a car out from Southampton (Grimaldi Lines perhaps?) for around 500 but I don't know if that is Sterling, Cyprus Pounds or Euros! It would be cheaper than driving through Europe to Italy and then shipping one out of Bari.

€12 is cheap as a daily car hire rate. But then I have not hired long term. Do make sure that the rate you are quoted is FULLY inclusive. Many companies quote a low price but then add extras so you end up paying more in the long run. I do know of a reliable & trustworthy car hire company in Larnaca (Stavros Koukounis or Koukrent) but you would probably have to pay more than you have been quoted.

As regards buying a car, it is an option but secondhand cars are not cheap here. €2000 would probably buy you a wreck! Insurance is about the same as the UK, car tax is a lot less unless your vehicle is over 2000cc.


----------



## angeletta50 (Apr 10, 2009)

We hadn't considered shipping direct from the UK without us on board but having checked the prices, you are absolutely right that this is by far the least expensive way allowing us to fly out and collect the other end. 

We can get a six month clearance for having the car in Cypurs (as per another email received) so it looks like this is feasible after all.

Thanks very much indeed for the ideas. Sometimes it's difficult to see the wood for the trees!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

If you decide to do this then make sure you have paperwork tracking the car for at least the last six months. Insurance, tax, log book and if possible some kind of purchase document. It makes it easier for clearance at customs. 

Looking at what you said about France, I wonder if the ferry stops at somewhere like Marseille or Bordeaux on the way back? It might be worth asking someone on the France forum. we brought our car over in a container from Tilbury. The container ship stopped at a couple of ports on the way over so maybe the ferry does too.

Incidently, our neighbours brought their car over on the Southampton RoRo and put some stuff in the boot when the car was brought over. The boot was opened en route and some of the stuff was removed but then put back inside the car, probably by customs. Nothing went missing but do be aware this can happen!


----------



## angeletta50 (Apr 10, 2009)

The Grimaldi line go from Bristol where we currently live or a number of other ports in the UK. Their website is very comprehensive with tarrif and schedule in easy to understand format. 

thanks for the warning about papers and carrying goods in the car. We probably wouldn't send anything with the car as we have found a first class shipping service to take out anything from one box to a full house full of furniture for an exceptionally low price. A business collegue uses them regularly and has good service. We can send out half a container for £360 inclusive of collection and delivery door to door.

Will research the French port option. I suspect Marseille is a stop but will check. 

Arranging this sort of trip sound simple but is anything but actually.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

angeletta50 said:


> The Grimaldi line go from Bristol where we currently live or a number of other ports in the UK. Their website is very comprehensive with tarrif and schedule in easy to understand format.
> 
> thanks for the warning about papers and carrying goods in the car. We probably wouldn't send anything with the car as we have found a first class shipping service to take out anything from one box to a full house full of furniture for an exceptionally low price. A business collegue uses them regularly and has good service. We can send out half a container for £360 inclusive of collection and delivery door to door.
> 
> ...


Hi, Thanks for all the reading matter on vehicles. Will have a look at the website you mentioned, hopefully, they may collect from Yorkshire, perhaps Hull. ?

Also will you be able to PM me the details of the shipping firm you recommended please. I'm in the process of getting quotes.
Many thanks, 

Geraldine


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Thanks for all the reading matter on vehicles. Will have a look at the website you mentioned, hopefully, they may collect from Yorkshire, perhaps Hull. ?
> 
> Also will you be able to PM me the details of the shipping firm you recommended please. I'm in the process of getting quotes.
> Many thanks,
> ...



Geraldine whereabouts in Yorkshire are you?
We are from Yorkshire


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Geraldine whereabouts in Yorkshire are you?
> We are from Yorkshire



Barnsley, in between Sheffield and Leeds. Where are you from, remember it is the biggest and best county!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Barnsley, in between Sheffield and Leeds. Where are you from, remember it is the biggest and best county!!



well strictly speaking I am not a native of Yorkshire but my hubby is and I lived there for over 20 years.
Hubby is Farndale born and bred. The famous daffodil dale. In fact the daffodil walk which attracts loads of visitors every year runs along the river which borders the farm he was brought up on.
We lived in Pickering where the North York moors railway runs from. 20 minutes from scarborough


----------



## angeletta50 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Geraldine, contact Ian Robery on [email protected]. For some furniture and boxes to go of 7 Cu Ft approx he quoted £340 + VAT which was a third of the nearest quote. 
Hope this helps and good luck with your move. Gina.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> well strictly speaking I am not a native of Yorkshire but my hubby is and I lived there for over 20 years.
> Hubby is Farndale born and bred. The famous daffodil dale. In fact the daffodil walk which attracts loads of visitors every year runs along the river which borders the farm he was brought up on.
> We lived in Pickering where the North York moors railway runs from. 20 minutes from scarborough


Hi, What a gorgeous part of the county to live. 

My uncle, Jack Scott, had the 'Buck Inn' at Wrelton for a lot of years, it had a petrol pump on the forecourt and a stags head on the front of the pub above the door. !! After his death, my auntie lived at The Box Tree cottage in Sinnington. 

I went to work for the Poskitts on their farm up at Cropton when I was 16. 

My sister has a holiday cottage opposite the entrance to the railway.

We went upto the Dales last Friday, Bedale, Leyburn, Aysgarth, Hawes. Such a lovely place, even in the rain.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, What a gorgeous part of the county to live.
> 
> My uncle, Jack Scott, had the 'Buck Inn' at Wrelton for a lot of years, it had a petrol pump on the forecourt and a stags head on the front of the pub above the door. !! After his death, my auntie lived at The Box Tree cottage in Sinnington.
> 
> ...


wow what a small world.
My hubby knew Jack Scott and the Poskitts.
The petrol station and pub were taken over by Chas Atkinson who my husband also knows very well.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> wow what a small world.
> My hubby knew Jack Scott and the Poskitts.
> The petrol station and pub were taken over by Chas Atkinson who my husband also knows very well.


Wow!! I often wondered what happened to the Poskitts.
We went upto Pickering a couple of years ago and called at the pub, there was a black and white photo on the wall, of my uncle at the bar with regulars, looking at a massive tower of pennies stacked up!! Unbeknown to me, my partner asked if he could buy the photo from them as he was related to me, but the land lady said as they didn't know him I could have it!! I think they had just taken over so it may have changed hands.

Small world indeed.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine are you any closer to getting your place in the UK sold?


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

angeletta50 said:


> The Grimaldi line go from Bristol where we currently live or a number of other ports in the UK. Their website is very comprehensive with tarrif and schedule in easy to understand format.
> 
> thanks for the warning about papers and carrying goods in the car. We probably wouldn't send anything with the car as we have found a first class shipping service to take out anything from one box to a full house full of furniture for an exceptionally low price. A business collegue uses them regularly and has good service. We can send out half a container for £360 inclusive of collection and delivery door to door.
> 
> ...


:clap2:
i know it been awile but do u have a web site or number for the compamy that sends over boxes please


----------



## car&stef (Jul 30, 2009)

*bringing your car over*



angeletta50 said:


> The Grimaldi line go from Bristol where we currently live or a number of other ports in the UK. Their website is very comprehensive with tarrif and schedule in easy to understand format.
> 
> thanks for the warning about papers and carrying goods in the car. We probably wouldn't send anything with the car as we have found a first class shipping service to take out anything from one box to a full house full of furniture for an exceptionally low price. A business collegue uses them regularly and has good service. We can send out half a container for £360 inclusive of collection and delivery door to door.
> 
> ...


hi we have just arrived fron glasgow where we drove from . the route was glasgow to dover then over to calais on sea france ferry then drove to salerno in italy where we boarded the grimaldi ferry with car to limassol. ferry took 5 days to get to limassol and at a cost of £1000 for two people in a cabin ,full board & our car. cost of getting car through customs at limassol was 300 euros hope this helps.


----------



## Lucy Lou (Aug 6, 2009)

angeletta50 said:


> The Grimaldi line go from Bristol where we currently live or a number of other ports in the UK. Their website is very comprehensive with tarrif and schedule in easy to understand format.
> 
> thanks for the warning about papers and carrying goods in the car. We probably wouldn't send anything with the car as we have found a first class shipping service to take out anything from one box to a full house full of furniture for an exceptionally low price. A business collegue uses them regularly and has good service. We can send out half a container for £360 inclusive of collection and delivery door to door.
> 
> ...


Hi Angeletta, I'm Lucy and new to all of this, I am moving to Cyprus in October with my family and am getting quotes for shipping peronal belongings over to Cyprus, could you please let me know the name of the company above and did everything go okay with your shippment.

Thanks Lucy


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

Can you give me name of the container company you plan to use? We have been quoted £2000 for 9sqmetres.
Thanks,Deb


----------

